
US fertility rate falls to 'all-time low,' CDC says - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/24/health/fertility-rate-births-2018-cdc-study/index.html
======
djsumdog
I really don't think this is a bad thing.

In practice it's bad because all our economics and industry is based around
infinite growth. It's not about making products so good they last a long time,
reduce factory work and increase wages for everyone involved. It's about
advertising, selling people more things, pleasing shareholders (which always
involves increase revenue; never stability), obsolescence (both planned and
negligent), etc. When you talk about reducing overall pollution, reductions in
population will reduce consumption and waste.

But for that type of attitude to take hold, there needs to be a huge shit if
the way people in both the west and east look at the world. Sadly I don't
think that will happen without a crisis, whether that's over or under
population. Otherwise people start crying out "eugenics" or some racist
"replacement" rubbish.

On a side tangent, I wonder if the very real risk over the abortion debate
going to the Supreme Court in the US has an effect on this. Are people
choosing to not have kids now because it may not be a choice soon, or if Cassy
vs Planned Parenthood gets extended, will the birth rate increase because
people lose one of their birth control options?

~~~
taf2
I know it’s a typo but very funny

“But for that type of attitude to take hold, there needs to be a huge shit”

Pretty sure you meant shift

